# WIND...Grrrrr!



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone else frustrated by the weather?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

YES!!!, so glad it died down for tonight, went out and fished for a bit


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

Me too, I just want to catch some kings but it has t blown outta the south since I've been here


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

I fought the wind all day. The wind and all the Lady fish killed any chance of getting any Pompano.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Very frustrated here as well!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

we braved it yesterday, left about 3PM and it was horrible, had the best trip of the year thus far. came in on plane and relaxed. glad it slowed too.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Frustrated would be describing it mildly.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

FINALLY! The forecast is looking good for Tuesday through Friday. Looks like I may have to play hooky a day or two this week.

Anyone up for a dive trip out to the Tenneco and assorted spots on the way back? My freezer is empty and mama wants shovelnose lobsters for the grill.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> FINALLY! The forecast is looking good for Tuesday through Friday. Looks like I may have to play hooky a day or two this week.
> 
> Anyone up for a dive trip out to the Tenneco and assorted spots on the way back? My freezer is empty and mama wants shovelnose lobsters for the grill.


Let me know when. I would be up for doing some dives this week.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it gives me a little time to stack up the piggy bank so I have mixed feelings.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

If all goes as planned, a group of four of us will head out on Thursday. Looking forward to meeting jspooney!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> If all goes as planned, a group of four of us will head out on Thursday. Looking forward to meeting jspooney!


Jeff is a real nice guy. 
Oh yeah, get some "real jobs" so I can go diving with you guys!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Awe dang...you gave away my real name. I told him my name was Susan...haven't heard back from him yet so maybe I had him going. Bryan, we are ready to roll. Got full tanks today and my gear is piled up. Never been to the Tenneco and I'm really excited after seeing your vids. Even more excited about shooting a reef donkey.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Jeff is a real nice guy.
> Oh yeah, get some "real jobs" so I can go diving with you guys!


You know you always have a spot with me. But my real job usually happens a lot on the weekends. Lets do a quickie afternoon dive sometime.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Awe dang...you gave away my real name. I told him my name was Susan...haven't heard back from him yet so maybe I had him going.


Dude! That's not right. :no:


----------

